# New Gesshin Stones- 400 Grit and 2000 Grit



## JBroida (Mar 13, 2011)

The Gesshin 400 and 2000 grit stones arrived the other day, but because of the earthquake and tsunami situation in Japan, it took us a little longer to get these up on the site (we've been on the phone with Japan pretty much non-stop since the earthquakes started... our family is safe though, so that is great).

Anyways, we are very happy to announce our newest Gesshin stones. With the arrival of these stones, our line of Gesshin Stones is complete for the time being. The 400 and 2000 grit stones are really amazing stones. You can find them on our website here:

Gesshin 400 Grit Stone






Gesshin 2000 Grit Stone





If you have any questions about these stones, please dont hesitate to ask.


----------

